# Vizsla therapy



## OwnedbyaVizsla (Apr 21, 2015)

Does every dog breed have a forum? With this many followers? My theory is that getting a Vizsla is like contracting a life-controlling illness which we just can't let go of even though we actually could. Hence, group therapy at the Hungarian Vizsla Forum. We need to talk to someone on how to cope. Good thing for the array of emotocons front and center to choose from :'(


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! How old and what gender is your little red illness?  Pictures help with the therapy.


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Hahaha, welcome! Some of us have also contracted MVD (multiple Vizsla disorder). There is no cure, only acceptance and managing symptoms!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm afraid to say that the condition is terminal :


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You know you have contracted the disease, when you have more pictures of the dog than of your kids.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

When your four-year-old granddaughter says, "Grandpa, you love the dogs more then us." And you pause. :

Welcome to the "ward."

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/jack-sharkey-my-dog-world-inspiration.html

Here is a video of a 74-year-old still suffering.

RBD


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

redbirddog said:


> When your four-year-old granddaughter says, "Grandpa, you love the dogs more then us." And you pause. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true! My kids say that to me! "Mom! You're nicer to the dogs than us sometimes! It makes us jealous!" :-\


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Will your other half ever utter the words "it's me or the dog"... NO - because they know the answer ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> You know you have contracted the disease, when you have more pictures of the dog than of your kids.


haha! wife commented something like that about my facebook pics/albums....apparently "well the dogs are better looking" wasn't the explanation she was looking for....


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

"haha! wife commented something like that about my facebook pics/albums....apparently "well the dogs are better looking" wasn't the explanation she was looking for...."


You live very, very dangerously my friend... :


----------

